# I guess I fit in here too!



## bensdad (Mar 2, 2014)

Just wanted to say hi in this section. I've got a Honda 4518 and a Toro Zero-turn. I forget which one - just replaced the old one last year when the hydro took a dump. Anyway, I was rolling the lawn with the Honda today, and realized I've never posted about my little stuff


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The newer Zero turns have the pump and drive all in one unit.Take VERY good care of it,as they are expensive .


----------

